
Patient Infotainment Terminals – The Benefits of Using Bedside Computers - Santoshprophecy
https://medium.com/@user8.prophecymarketinsights/patient-infotainment-terminals-the-benefits-of-using-bedside-computers-da6f255ae2bd
======
Santoshprophecy
In the new globalized lives today, ‘medicine’ has evolved into ‘healthcare’
and the ‘doctors’, ‘nurses’ and ‘technicians’ are now recognized as
‘healthcare providers.’ With each successive decade, the technology has
developed in more conceptual ways of looking towards products and services.

